# Your Pokemon Team



## Ziggy_Zerda (Mar 14, 2013)

What Pokemon do you have in your team that you take with you wherever you go? I have five different ones cause I'm a total dork, but here's my main team.

Houndoomâ™‚ (Gen. 2)
Alakazamâ™€ (Gen. 1)
Ampharosâ™€ (Gen. 2)
Vaporeonâ™‚ (Gen. 1)
Flygonâ™‚ (Gen. 3)
Mienshaoâ™€ (Gen. 5)


----------



## Symlus (Mar 14, 2013)

What tier you play? I prefer Ubers, but... bans everywhere. /:

Zoroark (Gen. 5)
Excadrill (Gen. 5)
Blaziken [Speed Boost FTW] (Gen. 3)
Lucario (Gen. 4)
Tyranitar (Gen. 2)
Cofagrigus (Gen. 5)

Not in this order, obviously.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 14, 2013)

I don't play competitively, but of Pokemon I like the look or abilities of and thus am likely to keep in a given party:

- Lucario
- Luxray
- Mienfoo (with Regenerator + U-Turn combo)
- Noctowl (Tinted Lens ftw)


----------



## Ziggy_Zerda (Mar 14, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> What tier you play?



Heh, I'm going to assume you're referring to the TCG, in which I haven't played in a good while. Hehe I'm a big Gameboy fan of the game, so I suppose I should've worded it better to the digital game of Pokemon. My apologies. However I do know a little bit about the TCG, but not as much as the game. x3


----------



## Symlus (Mar 14, 2013)

Tiers in-game mate. 
Here- http://www.smogon.com/bw/tiers/


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 14, 2013)

When I played HG/SS I developed an all Ice team because I love Ice types. Not my best team, but my favorite. 

- Glalie (my favorite of all pokemon). 
- Glaceon
- Cloyster
- Frosslass
- Walrein
- Weavile


----------



## DarrylWolf (Mar 15, 2013)

For the first time in a long time, I actually have a well-balanced Pokemon team in Pokemon Black 2. No single Pokemon in my 6-mon team is below Level 14. 

Oshawott
Purrloin
Riolu
Magnemite
Herdier
Flaffy

Sure that is a weak team right now but they will get stronger. I want balance on my team so I don't have to bail out with a Pokemon who is too strong.


----------



## Ziggy_Zerda (Mar 15, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> Tiers in-game mate.
> Here- http://www.smogon.com/bw/tiers/



Ah I don't think I ever played that way, I'm surprised I never heard of it before. Thanks for the education though :3 I just play with Pokemon I like and make a team with as less weakness as possible. I looked through them and I got a good share of OU, UU, and NU with a bit of RU. Basically all over the place. x3



benignBiotic said:


> When I played HG/SS I developed an all Ice team because I love Ice types.



Dragon's need to stay out of your way 



DarrylWolf said:


> For the first time in a long time, I actually have a well-balanced Pokemon team in Pokemon Black 2. No single Pokemon in my 6-mon team is below Level 14.



Oh I know that feeling. When I was little I focused on my main Pokemon, haha worst way to play ever. Level 50 starter with a level 15 everything else xD


----------



## Symlus (Mar 15, 2013)

Oh that feel of a level 70 grass- type starter and level 10 party. Everything else was throwaway to keep the tank alive / revived. Starters weren't even all that good, either. They were just above average (excluding Blaziken. That thing just destroys.) I always got to the champion, and then got destroyed. /:


----------



## Ziggy_Zerda (Mar 15, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> I always got to the champion, and then got destroyed. /:



Ha! I know that feeling. "I'm dominating everything!" *Wild Elite Four appears* "Aww crap, now I gotta level my other guys up now."


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 15, 2013)

Weavile
Zoroark
Scrafty
Staraptor
Lucario
Absol 
*Mewtwo (When Legendaries are allowed)

My team is actually undefeated so far.


----------



## DrDingo (Mar 15, 2013)

I like to play OU in 5th gen, and I have more than 6 that I use, so I mix and match to suit the situation. They are-
Breloom (Physical Sweeper)
Salamence (Physical Sweeper)
Jolteon (Scout and Special Sweeper)
Scizor (Physical Sweeper)
Dusclops (Mixed Wall)
Porygon-z (Special sweeper)
Rotom-w (Special sweeper)
Starmie (Special Sweeper)
Metagross (Physical tank)
Umbreon (Special wall)
Latios (Special Sweeper)
Also training a hippowdon right now, gonna try a sandstorm team 
(Reading that list back makes me realise I have too much spare time on my hands )


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 15, 2013)

Tyranitar
Dragonite
Torterra
Charizard
Blastoise
Serperior
EDIT: I thought this meant what Pokemon would I carry. This is what I actually carry:
Tyranitar
Torterra
Serperior
Zoroark
Blaziken
Metagross

This team isn't bad, I don't think. But just a few Pokemon types could wipe out my entire team.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 15, 2013)

Ahkmill said:


> Weavile
> Zoroark
> Scrafty
> Staraptor
> ...


That's because _you don't play anybody!_


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 15, 2013)

SirRob said:


> That's because _you don't play anybody!_



I play locally! ;.;

I've been to multiple Fresno tournaments, and completely swept all of them. 

My Weavile is such a bitch, she OHKO's pretty much everything.


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 15, 2013)

Giratina
Giratina
Giratina
Giratina
Giratina
Giratina

...

I'm serious. I'm playing Platinum which is my favorite and Giratina is my favorite Pokemon so I just got team of 6 because why FUCKING not? I've had 3 people quit in online matches after they get rid of the first 3.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 15, 2013)

Jynx.
Xatu.
Slowking.
Ampharos.
Weezing. (Screw you, 5th gen! Explosion was awesome)
Houndoom.


----------



## Percy (Mar 15, 2013)

Lucario
Tyranitar
Espeon
Umbron
And whatever two Pokemon I need. I haven't played in a while. o_o


----------



## Aubreys_Anthro_Ego (Mar 15, 2013)

Since I'm obsessive enough to have ALL of my pokemon leveled up at the same time (and I catch each and every differerent one I come across so.... yeah games are long for me), my team is pretty much constantly changing.

BUT there is *one *that I have with me at ALL times. It can NEVER leave my team and should never leave yours. 






_
Zigzagoon_.
I have 20 rare candies not even a third of the way through the game, half a million ultra balls, nuggets, a few proteins, and other stuff just because I have this little thief with me. That Pick Up special ability is some nice stuff.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 15, 2013)

Aubreys_Anthro_Ego said:


> Since I'm obsessive enough to have ALL of my pokemon leveled up at the same time (and I catch each and every differerent one I come across so.... yeah games are long for me), my team is pretty much constantly changing.
> 
> BUT there is *one *that I have with me at ALL times. It can NEVER leave my team and should never leave yours.
> 
> ...



I figured out the power of a pickup pokemon in FireRed with Meowth. Now whenever I start a game, my  first instinct is to get one.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 15, 2013)

Ahkmill said:


> Weavile
> Zoroark
> Scrafty
> Staraptor
> ...



Mienshao may have something to say about that.


----------



## Percy (Mar 15, 2013)

Aubreys_Anthro_Ego said:


> _Zigzagoon_.
> I have 20 rare candies not even a third of the way through the game, half a million ultra balls, nuggets, a few proteins, and other stuff just because I have this little thief with me. That Pick Up special ability is some nice stuff.


Which reminds me I need to get one of them Pickup Pokemon. I had one a while back, extremely useful.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 16, 2013)

They totally are.

In FR/LG all you get are Berries, other games you get useful items (better items as their level goes up).  In Gen V, in-battle you also get any item the opposing Pokemon uses up (like Berries).

Zigzagoon is the only Pokemon who keeps it in its final evolution though.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 16, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> They totally are.
> 
> In FR/LG all you get are Berries, other games you get useful items (better items as their level goes up).  In Gen V, in-battle you also get any item the opposing Pokemon uses up (like Berries).
> 
> Zigzagoon is the only Pokemon who keeps it in its final evolution though.



I coulda sworn they gave you potions and other wierd items...i'll have to play again to find out.


----------



## Aubreys_Anthro_Ego (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm stuck playing Ruby, so it might be only Ruby where you get nuggets, super potions, and the like. 
From what I've seen on the websites, pokemon games don't change *too *much from gen to gen, so I didn't mention it. My bad. >_>

Though a pokemon that picks up berries might be useful for people still playing on the GB Advanced. When you get the message "Your internal battery is dry. Clock-based events may not occur," growing berries is pretty much a lost cause.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 16, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Mienshao may have something to say about that.



Many have thought their Fighting types could take down my wall of Darks.

None have succeeded... DUN DUN DUUUUUUN


----------



## Rilvor (Mar 16, 2013)

Right now, if I bothered to play someone?

I suppose I would throw together...

Roserade
Victreebel
Muk
Carnivine
Cacturne
Dusknoir


Obviously I am not a terribly competitive player.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 16, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> Right now, if I bothered to play someone?
> 
> I suppose I would throw together...
> 
> ...



Still in the Drosseracta Sapien state of mind, huh? I like the choices actually. Victreebell gets no love.


----------



## Rilvor (Mar 16, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Still in the Drosseracta Sapien state of mind, huh? I like the choices actually. Victreebell gets no love.



How can I not, when one of the tunes that inspired me during his creation must play?

I use all of those normally as well, actually. I have quite a lot of favorites, as Pokemon has always been something for me which contained such creatures of unspeakable horror wrapped in such innocence. But with my current line of thinking and imagining, I would pick them for that reason yes.

Would you play against me (and likely win, I know they are not the best)? Speak, marauder!


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 16, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> How can I not, when one of the tunes that inspired me during his creation must play?
> 
> I use all of those normally as well, actually. I have quite a lot of favorites, as Pokemon has always been something for me which contained such creatures of unspeakable horror wrapped in such innocence. But with my current line of thinking and imagining, I would pick them for that reason yes.
> 
> Would you play against me (and likely win, I know they are not the best)? Speak, marauder!



XD Of course. You name the time and place and I'll show up. I'm sure your pokemon are just like the Drosseracta Sapien...more to them than meets the eye.


----------



## Rilvor (Mar 16, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> XD Of course. You name the time and place and I'll show up. I'm sure your pokemon are just like the Drosseracta Sapien...more to them than meets the eye.



Haha, indeed. I certainly would, if we could.

My partner and I actually came up with teams that fit our characters quite well, it was a fun thing we did once.

For example...

Rilvor
1. Nidoking
2. Crobat 
3. Drapion
4. Muk
5. Gliscor
6. Xatu
Based heavily on the concept of Xibalban and Mayan flavor. Xibalba was described as having three rivers (Xibalba in my Xibalbans setting still does, in fact). Crobat, for the River of Blood. Drapion and Gliscor, for the River of Scorpions. Muk for the River of Pus.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 16, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> Haha, indeed. I certainly would, if we could.
> 
> My partner and I actually came up with teams that fit our characters quite well, it was a fun thing we did once.
> 
> ...



Nidoking is a nice fit as well as it pulls off his fierceness and what Mayan/Aztec team would be complete without a Xatu? 

I have done that before with characters too. XD It's great to think about when you are crafting personalities. 

I've got a character who I've assigned a Shedinja, Spiritomb, and Weavile. He's sorta your typical dark lord though...so I'm gonna try to give him more variety.


----------



## Rilvor (Mar 16, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Nidoking is a nice fit as well as it pulls off his fierceness and what Mayan/Aztec team would be complete without a Xatu?
> 
> I have done that before with characters too. XD It's great to think about when you are crafting personalities.
> 
> I've got a character who I've assigned a Shedinja, Spiritomb, and Weavile. He's sorta your typical dark lord though...so I'm gonna try to give him more variety.



You should see what I picked for my 1920's mobster haha.

I don't hear about Shedinja much. That is one of the few Bug types I like.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 16, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> You should see what I picked for my 1920's mobster haha.
> 
> I don't hear about Shedinja much. That is one of the few Bug types I like.



It's the one that fits him the best actually. He's immortal but super fragile. And you have to spill about the White Knight now!!! I bet they're all rouges.


----------



## Rilvor (Mar 16, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> It's the one that fits him the best actually. He's immortal but super fragile. And you have to spill about the White Knight now!!! I bet they're all rouges.



I will shoot you a PM for this, since it looks as if we have cluttered the thread as it is.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 16, 2013)

> Though a pokemon that picks up berries might be useful for people still playing on the GB Advanced. When you get the message "Your internal battery is dry. Clock-based events may not occur," growing berries is pretty much a lost cause.


And you only get Berries in FR/LG, which don't utilize an internal battery at all (the game data is saved on a flash chip) and you can't grow berries in Kanto/Johto anyway.



Butterflygoddess said:


> I coulda sworn they gave you potions and other wierd items...i'll have to play again to find out.



http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Pickup#Items_received


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 16, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> And you only get Berries in FR/LG, which don't utilize an internal battery at all (the game data is saved on a flash chip) and you can't grow berries in Kanto/Johto anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Pickup#Items_received



Well, it depends what gen you are talking about, but in Heartgold/SoulSilver you can grow berries in those pots in your keyitems. You only get 3 so it kinda limits your berry produce but I find it easier to keep up with. 

And thanks for the link. I remember the higher the level, the better the items too. Watmel berries in FR/LG is a sin though.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 16, 2013)

Ahkmill said:


> Many have thought their Fighting types could take down my wall of Darks.
> 
> None have succeeded... DUN DUN DUUUUUUN



There's always a way.  The problem is finding it.


----------



## Avlenna (Mar 16, 2013)

Are we allowing legendary Pokemon?  When I played, I always had at least one.  If they are allowed, this would be my list:

- Lugia
- Dragonite
- Aerodactyl
- Houndoom
- Tropius
- Gengar

If we can't havelegendary, this is my list:

- Gengar
- Charizard
- Tropius
- Jolteon
- Houndoom
- Smeargle


----------



## Glacierwulf (Mar 17, 2013)

I haven't really played competitively since fourth gen. I did get to dabble in 5th gen on the Pokemon Online simulator. I ran Politoad(Specs), Latias(Lefties). Scizor(Chioce Band) Luke(Life Orb), Rotom 'wash'(Scarf), and Ferrothorn(Lefties). It had it's kinks, but it was fun to play. I ran another completely offensive team as well, but I can't remember it, lol. I tend to play OU and below, but I choose my team members based on what my entire team needs, not tiers.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 18, 2013)

^ Whoa, someone here actually uses a good team. 
'Though I imagine Sun teams would give you trouble.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 18, 2013)

I think the last time I played it was something like: Charizard, Dragonite, Rhydon, Dragonite, Gyarados, Dragonite. BEST TEAM.

Except against Lorelei. Hrrrgh.


----------



## Rilvor (Mar 18, 2013)

"Competitive" Pokemon is pretty much why I will not play with most people.

Most of the ones I like are not the "Top Tier" ones.

And we all know "Tiers are for Queers"


----------



## Glacierwulf (Mar 18, 2013)

SirRob said:


> ^ Whoa, someone here actually uses a good team.
> 'Though I imagine Sun teams would give you trouble.



Yeah, that's pretty much the only problem with that team. Though  when comparing leads the slower pokemon's auto weather will always win,  so I'll always initially force Ninetails out. Then it's pretty much,  prediction, which is risky, lol.




Rilvor said:


> "Competitive" Pokemon is pretty much why I will not play with most people.
> 
> Most of the ones I like are not the "Top Tier" ones.
> 
> And we all know "Tiers are for Queers"



That's why you don't make teams based on tiers only, my regular competitive team(the ones I like the most) tend to be a mix of BL, UU, and maybe an OU or two. I loves me some Spiritomb, Venusaur, and Nidoking. Arcanine has gotten quite a few buffs in 5th gen as well, and surprisingly Nidoqueen is shutting down a lot of popular top tier fighting types, just by existing, lol. Don't play on Smogon though, most of the tier snobs are there. >.> Besides, I'm more into IV breeding than battling, though 5th gen kinda killed the my IV breeding.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 19, 2013)

LizardKing said:


> I think the last time I played it was something like: Charizard, Dragonite, Rhydon, Dragonite, Gyarados, Dragonite. BEST TEAM.
> 
> Except against Lorelei. Hrrrgh.



Hi, Lance.  *uses Ice Punch*  Bye, Lance.


----------



## mrow (Mar 21, 2013)

Sableye
Spiritomb
Froslass
Gengar
Jellicent

The sixth slot is a revolving door between Houndoom, Breloom, Gliscor, Medicham, and Haxorus.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 21, 2013)

My regular team in White:

"Lord Kyubi" (Ninetales M)
"Pamela" (Floatzel F)
"Shadow" (Zoroark F)
"Rico" (Lucario M)
"Hsien-Ko" (Mienshao F)
"Vas Hatham" (Braviary M)


----------

